
Ask HN: Programming Guidance? - gorky
Medior programmer here with few years of xp, haven&#x27;t got a degree, except few courses and some books. Thing is, there are so many holes in my knowledge, and most of the knowledge I have is scratched surface but so far was enough to get the job done. Basically if you asked the right questions you&#x27;d conclude I am a complete noob but then, other set of questions would give impression I have really good skill and experience. Right now I&#x27;m running in circles what to do, I&#x27;ve started doing some math stuff since I have trouble reading programming books. Other idea I have is surfing through subjects on faculties and just buying books and studying them sequentially. I have ambitions to advance in my career but just doesn&#x27;t seem possoble without making some serious changes.
======
ViolentSnugglez
Check out MIT Open Courseware. There is an entire degree worth of classes you
can take there to fill in the gaps. Just pick and choose courses that are of
interest to you and go from there.

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/)

------
rooam-dev
It sounds like you lack some Computer Science knowledge. Try to find/take
some, during which you will know what math areas are important if that's your
thing.

It's not the same when you go to a tech university to get a B.S. degree in CS,
but it's very doable. Nowadays a lot of video resources are available.

Buckle up and good luck :)

------
jll29
I recommend getting a CS degree. Don't be afraid of serious change if it moves
you forward. You won't regret it.

------
RMPR
> Basically if you asked the right questions you'd conclude I am a complete
> noob

Which question?

~~~
gorky
e.g. hash table

~~~
sethammons
A rule of thumb I've heard: if you hear about something on 6 separate
occasions, it might be worth learning about. A hash table is one you should
have some basic knowledge of.

~~~
gorky
I completely agree, and it is mostly how I aquired some of my knowledge of
things. But, if basic is enough for me to get the job done, I'm finished with
it. Run this thing recursively and here I am.

~~~
RMPR
If you're disciplined enough, you can use this awesome resource
[https://github.com/ossu/computer-science](https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science)

